# 40K Audio Drama



## Chaplain Bob (Nov 3, 2010)

I am interested in producing/directing an audio drama for podcast set in the Warhammer 40k Universe, and I am looking for a writer. This needs to be a quality product and is not going to be handled on a first come first served basis (this isn't a Star Trek fan show, after all). There will be auditions, and they will be competative. When filling parts, if I am not able to fill them from the 40k community, I will look in other places. As a producer/director, one of my responsabilities is to keep people from being embarrased. That includes me. I do not want my name attached to a piece of crap. My intetion for this is to be a full blown dramatic production with sound effect & background music... the whole 9 yards.

Here's what I want at this time:
1. An overview of your idea of what the series should be.
2. An outline for a 12 episode arc... we'll be calling this the first season.
3. A complete script for the first episode. I expect each episode to be about 20 minutes long.

As far as any specifics go, it should be set in the 40K universe (duh). Avoid specific historical events and do not use characters from Black Library books or the cannonical mythology.

The deadline for submission will be November 30th. Too soon? Get used to it... there will be deadlines, and they will be tough. Email submissions to me at [email protected]


----------

